# Smoked almonds



## bluebombersfan (May 28, 2011)

Did another batch of almonds witht eh recipe I got from Scarbelly.  They are DEADLY!!!  I also tried a small batch as follows:

2 cups whole almonds

2 Tbsp honey

1 Tbsp coarse salt








a little action shot







These ones are the honey and salt.  I hadful of cashews made it in too.  They are great but stuck together a bit when they cooled. 







These are the spicy ones.


----------



## scarbelly (May 28, 2011)

Congrats man - glad you liked them


----------



## alelover (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks great. Smoked almonds are awesome.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 8, 2011)

Those look yummy. Gary has awesome recipes. I especially love the cashews. Mmmm.... and pecans.....and almonds.... Squirrels love nuts. How long did ya smoke them for?


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 8, 2011)

what did you put on the spicey ones?


----------



## roller (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 8, 2011)

Great Looking Nuts My Friend....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





TJ


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 8, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Those look yummy. Gary has awesome recipes. I especially love the cashews. Mmmm.... and pecans.....and almonds.... Squirrels love nuts. How long did ya smoke them for?


90 minutes @ 225


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 8, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> what did you put on the spicey ones?




Scarbelly's recipe I found it on a previous post......have to try and search it I didn't write it down


----------



## biaviian (Jun 8, 2011)

When I smoke nuts I just do them straight out of the can, unsalted. I like the smoky flavor it adds without adding other flavors. However, I have never tried doing anything different. I may have to try one of these recipes soon. I just ran out of my unsalted, smoked almonds....a sad, sad day.


----------



## venture (Jun 8, 2011)

Out of a can, I would assume these were already roasted.  Were they roasted or raw?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 8, 2011)

Venture said:


> Out of a can, I would assume these were already roasted.  Were they roasted or raw?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


They were raw.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 8, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> what did you put on the spicey ones?




Here it is

2 TBS Butter
2 TBS + T Tsp Tabasco
1.5 Tsp Worstehire
.5 Tsp Dry Mustard
.75 Tsp Garlic Powder
.75 Tsp granulated salt
2 Cups Raw Almonds

Mix in bowl and let sit for 30 min - drain and add to aluminum pan with ridges to sit on rack - preheat oven to 225 with applewood chunks


----------



## princess (Jun 9, 2011)

I am suddenly inspired to do smoked pumpkin seeds. Damn. It is summertime!!!  Someone remind me this fall!!

Those look good *n* tasty!!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## mama's smoke (Aug 25, 2011)

For how long?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 25, 2011)

Mama's Smoke said:


> For how long?


Sorry I forgot that.  90 minutes!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 25, 2011)

Man these almonds look great how did the taste?

it gos in to my to do list

Thanks


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 25, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Man these almonds look great how did the taste?
> 
> it gos in to my to do list
> 
> Thanks


The spicy ones are the best you can get!!!!  Since the first time I tried them I have done two 2kg bags of them.  A couple of ice cold beer with some spicy almonds sitting around a campfire!!!  Nothign beats that!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Since you all liked those, you might want to give these a try. They will stick together but are quite good

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/smoked-nuts-by-scarbelly


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 25, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Since you all liked those, you might want to give these a try. They will stick together but are quite good
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/smoked-nuts-by-scarbelly


Thanks Scarbelly!!!!!!!  I got the recipe from one of your posts and they are unreal,  THing is I have to hide em or they disappear!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2011)

Just left a NEPAS' Pistachio smoke!!

Everybody's going "NUTS" !!!!----"Just Plain Nuts !"








Thanks Scar,

Bear


----------



## roller (Aug 25, 2011)

I gotta get out more !!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is another nut recipe you guys might like

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96020/chipotle-garlic-smoked-nuts


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 26, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Here is another nut recipe you guys might like
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96020/chipotle-garlic-smoked-nuts


Thanks!!!!  Those other spicy ones are so good i just keep making them!!!


----------



## smack (Dec 24, 2013)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Quote:
> [QUOTE name="realtorterry" url="/forum/thread/106964/smoked-almonds#post_643241"]
> Originally Posted by *realtorterry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...




Here it is

2 TBS Butter

2 TBS + T Tsp Tabasco

1.5 Tsp Worstehire

.5 Tsp Dry Mustard

.75 Tsp Garlic Powder

.75 Tsp granulated salt

2 Cups Raw Almonds


Mix in bowl and let sit for 30 min - drain and add to aluminum pan with ridges to sit on rack - preheat oven to 225 with applewood chunks


 

[/quote]

Made these for Christmas. They are amazing! Thanks for posting.


----------

